# Prong collar



## aviadavi (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

I bought a medium prong collar (3.2 mm) for my pup.
according to leerburg , it should be placed right behind the ears.

The problem is that the prong collar gets down the neck. See attachment picture.

Is that OK? What would you suggest?

When I remove one more link, its very very tight on her and interrupt her. 

BR,
Avi


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

You need to get the smaller link I think 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aviadavi (Sep 7, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> You need to get the smaller link I think
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


it doesn't fit.
I thought there is something (cover/shorter link/etc..) that can handle this..


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

No, the one where the links themselves are smaller so you can remove more and have smaller increments. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aviadavi (Sep 7, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> No, the one where the links themselves are smaller so you can remove more and have smaller increments.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see. well, the smaller size is too small for my pup. (even with all links)

BUT, now that i think of that, i can try to remove the "middle" link in ths HS prong collar (the small square metal)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

aviadavi said:


> it doesn't fit.
> I thought there is something (cover/shorter link/etc..) that can handle this..


If it doesn't fit, you can purchase extra links.
Get the small prong collar and purchase one or two links for it


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the same problem, it slides down. 
Thank you for the idea of taking out the middle link, I will try it. 

But I still would think that it would slide down. No matter how tight it is around the neck there will always be some slack because of the choke nature of it (like you can pull it to tighten it) so I didn't understand how this collar can stay put. 

I don't understand how any collar can stay put unless it's so tight it's choking a dog. What if he pulls, wouldn't that make his collar slide down?


----------



## aviadavi (Sep 7, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I have the same problem, it slides down.
> Thank you for the idea of taking out the middle link, I will try it.


The idea is not good. the links goes to another direction after this special link so it doesn't resolve the issue 

I've seen a movie of "the good dog training" with prong collar and it says to take the fur down so it will give a "contra" to the prong but it didn't help me


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Decreasing the amount of prongs themselves increases the space between the D-ring section of the collar thus creating a tighter collar. This ensures that the collar stays where placed (think of what happens when you tighten a flat collar). 

Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> Decreasing the amount of prongs themselves increases the space between the D-ring section of the collar thus creating a tighter collar. This ensures that the collar stays where placed (think of what happens when you tighten a flat collar).
> 
> Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


This is the video I went by when I fitted my collar. 

I took out enough links to make it as tight as possible without chocking him. It always slides down. There's just no way that a collar (any collar) would stay put, at least on my boy. 

Any pull and it slides down. 

No matter how many links you take out, the mere fact that the collar is designed to tighten on pull means there's SOME slack. 


But even if this was a flat nylon collar, how tight does it have be to fitted to not slide down when a dog pulls. 

ETA are you using a prong? Yours doesn't slide? It stays up there?
I can tape my boy with the collar when I put it on and where it ends up. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't imagine how it can stay that high up.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I read, probably on this site, that you should/could get a 2 inch collar and put the prong collar above it, that way the regular collar stops it from sliding down


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

blueangele said:


> I read, probably on this site, that you should/could get a 2 inch collar and put the prong collar above it, that way the regular collar stops it from sliding down


I have 3 collars on him, nylon 1 inch with his tags, backup collar and a prong. 

The only thing left to do is get a 4-5 inch collar to cover his entire neck. I bet it still won't stay where it should. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I have 3 collars on him, nylon 1 inch with his tags, backup collar and a prong.
> 
> The only thing left to do is get a 4-5 inch collar to cover his entire neck. I bet it still won't stay where it should.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! My daughter and I had a good chuckle from this visual. Thanks and good luck with the prong. (We are lucky that our girl's hair is longer and fluffier and keeps her collar where it needs to be)


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

lalachka said:


> This is the video I went by when I fitted my collar.
> 
> I took out enough links to make it as tight as possible without chocking him. It always slides down. There's just no way that a collar (any collar) would stay put, at least on my boy.
> 
> ...


I haven't used one on Sabo because he's too young, but with Metro we did. I would wiggle it into his fur (he had a thick undercoat)to get it to stick. I am not a giant fan of the prong, but when it works, it works. I prefer a two leash method (martingale and harness). 

Given the nature of the dogs neck (there's give) I can imagine you can get the collar pretty tight and still allow it to have give.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I've the small prong as recommended by my trainer and it fits really well, no slide because you can adjust it to a better fit. It gives you a more evenly distributed contact points, the dog may also respond more sensitively to it requiring less dramatic pops.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Suburbandiva said:


> Hahahaha! My daughter and I had a good chuckle from this visual. Thanks and good luck with the prong. (We are lucky that our girl's hair is longer and fluffier and keeps her collar where it needs to be)


Lol I still don't understand how fur can withstand a dog pulling. 

Maybe I have a tractor for a dog? I can't see any collar staying out on him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> I haven't used one on Sabo because he's too young, but with Metro we did. I would wiggle it into his fur (he had a thick undercoat)to get it to stick. I am not a giant fan of the prong, but when it works, it works. I prefer a two leash method (martingale and harness).
> 
> Given the nature of the dogs neck (there's give) I can imagine you can get the collar pretty tight and still allow it to have give.


Actually, to me it doesn't work, he still pulls but at least I'm able to control him a little. 

I took pics of before and 30 seconds after, can't post. Will try again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Actually, to me it doesn't work, he still pulls but at least I'm able to control him a little.
> 
> I took pics of before and 30 seconds after, can't post. Will try again
> 
> ...


When it's fitted right, you have a very lovely walk, no pulling, focus from the first step. Actually an amazing tool


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> When it's fitted right, you have a very lovely walk, no pulling, focus from the first step. Actually an amazing tool


Ok then maybe I'm being a chicken about how tight I should make it?
But one more link off and it seems too tight


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear L said:


> I've the small prong as recommended by my trainer and it fits really well, no slide because you can adjust it to a better fit. It gives you a more evenly distributed contact points, the dog may also respond more sensitively to it requiring less dramatic pops.


I ordered from leerburg, I got a medium because that's the range his neck was in (they have ranges in inches for each size)

I will buy a small and see what happens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say that there is a small Botique pet store in my area that will fit the prong to your dog, so you get the right size. They even add or remove links. Perhaps there is a store near you that would do the same.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I thing the prong size looks a little big per prong for avi.

Lalachka, have you tried with the live ring? Right now it is hooked as a dead ring gentler correction.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I just wanted to say that there is a small Botique pet store in my area that will fit the prong to your dog, so you get the right size. They even add or remove links. Perhaps there is a store near you that would do the same.


I will, I'm obviously doing something wrong. Erfunhouse is not the first one that said that prongs make walks amazing and in my experience there's still pulling. Again, not a lot but still. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I thing the prong size looks a little big per prong for avi.
> 
> Lalachka, have you tried with the live ring? Right now it is hooked as a dead ring gentler correction.


I usually have it on live, after reading the thread I figured that will make it be tighter. 

On live there's even more slack, so when I went out just now I clipped it to both rings 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

